# Periods whilst on Clomid



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I have just had the most hurrendous period is this a clomid side effect or a Norethistrone (to induce perid) side effect?

Gems


----------



## Delia12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Gems,

It could be Clomid side effect. Which cycle are you on Clomid? I bled heavily on my first cycle . Heavy menstrual period and spotting between periods is listed side effect of Clomid. Your menstrual period may also be heavier or lighter than usual, and your cycles may be shorter or longer than usual. But this may be a result of ovulation during the menstrual cycle rather than the drug it-self.

I don’t have much experience with Norethisterone . Norethisterone is generally prescribed to delay a period. Because Norethisterone is a type of progesterone, it works in your body to sustain your womb lining. Just before you have your period, the level of progesterone drops, which allows the womb lining to be shed, which is when you menstruate. Taking Norethisterone keeps the level of progesterone high enough so that the womb lining can stay in place for longer.

It is considered safe, as most women only use it for a couple of days and it generally leaves your system quite quickly. However, heavy clotting is observed if you take Norethisterone for longer than two weeks, or skip more than two cycles with the contraceptive pill. 
If it gets worse, contact your consultant or even your GP.

Delia.


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Thank you Delia it has stopped now it finished after five days, will be interested to see what my next one is like as this is my third round of clomid but first round at 150mg x


----------

